# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Φωτογραφίες των μελών του AWMN

## tolishawk

Μιλώντας σαν tolishawk πάντα, λέω αυτό το topic να το δούμε σαν ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα. Αυτό λέω να γίνει με την επισύναψη κάποιων φωτογραφιών μας.

Οι εγγεγραμμένοι χρήστες μας είναι συνολικά : 11759 (πριν ένα λεπτό).

Από όλους αυτούς έχω δει περίπου 30 άτομα σε κάποια meetings. Όλοι όμως από τις γύρω περιοχές. Το ερώτημα όμως είναι, τι γίνεται με τους απομακρυσμένους;

Οι φωτογραφίες μπορούν να είναι σε οποιαδήποτε πόζα αρκεί να είναι του χρήστη που τις postάρει.

Αρχίζω... Είναι ότι πιο γελοίο βρήκα

----------


## papashark



----------


## tolishawk

Έτσι μπράβο.............  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Καλοσυνάτος άνθρωπος φαίνεται ο papashark τελικά. Εσείς να τα βλέπετε αυτά που τον βρίζεται.  ::   ::   ::  

Χούμορ

----------


## jungle traveller

Πανο!!!Κορυφη η φωτο!!!  ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

εγω πριν και μετα το wifi  ::  η ραδιενεργια  ::  

ΠΡΙΝ


ΜΕΤΑ

----------


## nOiz

Γειάαα

----------


## TheLaz

Έχει να πέσει photoshop !!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

Η πρώτη είναι από εγκατάσταση-σουβλάκι 65 Km (απαράδεκτος)!
το μαλλί είναι φτιαγμένο στο photoshop  ::

----------


## aprin

Αυτός είμαι εγώ,χωρίς Photoshop και μλκίες...
Όποιος admin ή μέλος πάει μου την πέσει εδώ μέσα,προτείνω να το ξανασκεφτεί  :: 

H δεύτερη είναι πριν τα αναβολικά  ::

----------


## trendy

Πλάι στο ταρατσορούτερ...

----------


## aprin

> Πλάι στο ταρατσορούτερ...


έρωτας ε;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Πλάι στο ταρατσορούτερ...
> 
> 
> έρωτας ε;


όχι ... Βλάβη...  ::   ::  (του ρουτερ)  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Την ώρα του καθήκοντος (στο rack του sw1jra).

Η εικόνα των windows από πίσω είναι παραπλανητική... 
Κάνει καμουφλάζ στο slackware!  ::   ::

----------


## Kawaboy

yo

----------


## Space

και γω οταν ειχα παει χαλκιδικη μακρια απο το αμδα  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Την ώρα του καθήκοντος (στο rack του sw1jra).
> 
> Η εικόνα των windows από πίσω είναι παραπλανητική... 
> Κάνει καμουφλάζ στο slackware!


παρομοίως και το πληκτρολόγιο...  ::

----------


## chrome

Να με και γω...

----------


## vix

Και δώ μάγκες είμαι εγώ όταν είμουν στην Spain πριν ενάμισι μήνα..  ::

----------


## alexandros-olkos

Εν ώρα εργασίας…

----------


## Nefalim

oula

----------


## ulysses

> oula


molotov sti mapa su !  ::   ::

----------


## Nefalim

δε θελω να καψω καρδιες και μαπες

----------


## kakis

> Εν ώρα εργασίας…



ηθοποιός είσαι;  ::

----------


## batman_9697

εγώ

----------


## batman_9697

εγώ είμαι ο αριστερός......

----------


## batman_9697

εγώ είμαι απο δεξιά

----------


## bedrock

Nα μαι και εγώ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## erasmospunk

κατά βάθος (πολύ βάθος) είμαι μια ευγενής ψυχή.

----------


## daha

Και 2 photos απο την Λ-team  ::

----------


## Ventrix

εγώ είμαι εδώ, με mini gallery:

http://ventrix.nsdc.gr/photos/scry/inde ... p=Personal

----------


## ulysses

μορφη ο koum  ::

----------


## PIT

Να μαι και εγω απο το EWN :

----------


## insane

> Και 2 photos απο την Λ-team


αυτόν τον Που_τη τον Pouran τι τον θέλετε???? ααα πάει μαζί με τον gay τον Koum πακετο ?

----------


## noisyjohn

Ρε τι γίνεται....
Γνώρισα ΄την IBM (το κατάλαβα από το πτερύγιο!!  ::  ), graphity ισπανίας, κοκτειλ oula (μαζί σου!), ηθοποιούς, τη Θέκλα του arka, ομάδα ninja (ρε γείτονα pouran!!) , djs, συμπαθέστατο ζευγάρι (εύχομαι κάθε ευτυχία), Ναύπακτο, μηχανόβιο, πιλότους ... sort tales of a big story, να είμαστε καλά!

----------


## ChoOSeN

Επειδή ο erasmospunk δεν είχε αποθηκευμένη προσωπική του pic στο pc του, μου είπε να ανεβάσω εγώ μία δικιά του που έχει βγει καλός..

----------


## tolishawk

> Ρε τι γίνεται....
> Γνώρισα ΄την IBM (το κατάλαβα από το πτερύγιο!!  ), graphity ισπανίας, κοκτειλ oula (μαζί σου!), ηθοποιούς, τη Θέκλα του arka, ομάδα ninja (ρε γείτονα pouran!!) , djs, συμπαθέστατο ζευγάρι (εύχομαι κάθε ευτυχία), Ναύπακτο, μηχανόβιο, πιλότους ... sort tales of a big story, να είμαστε καλά!


Πιάνει τόπο η ιδέα μου τελικά  :: 






> Επειδή ο erasmospunk δεν είχε αποθηκευμένη προσωπική του pic στο pc του, μου είπε να ανεβάσω εγώ μία δικιά του που έχει βγει καλός..


 Πιο πολύ μοιάζει με εσένα ρε  ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Ρε τι γίνεται....


Όλοι για το je t'aime γρήγορα!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
>  Επειδή ο erasmospunk δεν είχε αποθηκευμένη προσωπική του pic στο pc του, μου είπε να ανεβάσω εγώ μία δικιά του που έχει βγει καλός..
> 
> 
>  Πιο πολύ μοιάζει με εσένα ρε


μπα, κάποιος άλλος τα έχει με τη θέκλα, τους τσάντισε και ...  ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

JPeppas & Warlock κατά την ανσζήτηση ζωής πάνω στη MOBO

----------


## mojiro

> Να μαι και εγω απο το EWN :


που κολαει η κολονα της ΔΕΗ στη 1η φωτο ?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

σε στιγμές ευτυχίας

----------


## Nya

> σε στιγμές ευτυχίας


Ο σχιζοφρενής δολοφόνος με το πριόνι  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

Blurp - blurp!

----------


## SpIdr

> Επειδή ο erasmospunk ....καλός..


 ρε ψευτη ο erasmospunk εχει μακρυ μαλλι  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Επειδή ο erasmospunk ....καλός..
> 
> 
>  ρε ψευτη ο erasmospunk εχει μακρυ μαλλι


Ναί, αυτή είναι προπέρσυνη.. Πρίν αφήσει μαλλί και πρίν κάνει 10 πλαστικές στη μούρη του..  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πρόπερσυ σε κατάσταση λιωσίματος όσο δεν πάει  ::

----------


## Nefalim

bla bla

----------


## bedrock

@ cha0s : Έτσι σπάσιμο!

----------


## Cha0s

> @ cha0s : Έτσι σπάσιμο!


  ::   ::  

Εσύ έχεις τα 1000άρια όμως  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedrock

Hahahahah....

Δεν είναι δικά μου δυστηχώς...  ::   ::   ::  

Έπαιζα warm up στον κυριούλη από εδώ  ::  Νikos Diamantopoulos  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Έεεετσι!


Άντε να βρούμε και κανένα Kaos Pad να ρίξουμε κάνα εφέ αλά Cox  ::   ::

----------


## bedrock

Εγώ θέλω να πάρω FinalScratch ή Serato Live. Εκεί να δείς πανηγύρια μετά!! To πρώτο βήμα έγινε με την αγορά ενός macbook  ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πρόπερσυ σε κατάσταση λιωσίματος όσο δεν πάει


+++ και καμμία παρέα με acoul; μόνο avatar θα βλέπουμε;  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ας βάλω και κάτι σχετικό  ::  

Από αριστερά:

Stefanos, Cha0s, Philip, Jkond


(σας έδωσα στεγνά  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## alexandros-olkos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandros303
> 
> Εν ώρα εργασίας…
> 
> 
> ηθοποιός είσαι;


Προσπαθώ τα χόμπι μου να τα κάνω και εργασία…

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από kakis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexandros303
> 
> ...


Από τo έκφραστικό ύφος στη φωτογραφία και μόνο, just do it!  ::

----------


## Top_Gun

χαχα λοιπον έχουμε και λέμε  ::  

Αριστερα o top_gun και δεξια ο koum6984 αμεσως μετα τις εργασιες πανω σε hagerκουτο  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

@trendy:
είσαι καμμένος

Να και μία δικιά μου @ comdex 2005 ( εν ώρα επίδειξης της δύναμης του linux  ::  )

----------


## astrolabos

Το παιδάκι πίσω από το μαλλιά τον αγριάνθρωπο είσαι;  ::

----------


## tzila

Λοιπόν νά'μαι και γώ σε στιγμές βαθιάς σκέψης  ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

> @trendy:
> είσαι καμμένος
> 
> Να και μία δικιά μου @ comdex 2005 ( εν ώρα επίδειξης της δύναμης του linux  )


Όχι τόσο όσο εσύ όμως!

tzila η φωτογραφία έπρεπε να είναι κεντραρισμένη λίγο πιο αριστερά να μπορούμε να δούμε το ξανθό.

----------


## infl00p

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> @trendy:
> είσαι καμμένος
> 
> Να και μία δικιά μου @ comdex 2005 ( εν ώρα επίδειξης της δύναμης του linux  )
> 
> 
> Όχι τόσο όσο εσύ όμως!
> ...


Εάν ήταν λίγο πιο αριστερά θα έβλεπες εμένα να του έχω πάρει τα σόβρακα στο ut2004.  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> ...


Εσύ πρόσεχε γιατί έχω κι άλλη με σένα στο πλάνο  ::

----------


## trendy

Bring it on!

----------


## nmout

ουτε 1 γυναικα?
να μια για να μη ξεχνιομαστε

----------


## gvaf

Κάπου την ξέρω.
Τι node ID έχει ?  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Ξεχασιάρη....  ::   ::   ::  
Το μωρό που σερβίρει στον αμπελοκαφέ είναι...  ::   ::  
Συγκεντρώσουυυυυυ  ::   ::

----------


## gvaf

ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ναί ρε Λαζ.
Πώς το ξέχασα.

----------


## sotirisk

> Κάπου την ξέρω.
> Τι node ID έχει ?


5άρι  ::

----------


## xxx_69

> Και 2 photos απο την Λ-team



Γεια σου ρε daha,
ετσι εκει στα ψηλα η Λ-team  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Τα παιδιά μου με το μπαμπά τους... Να τον χαίρονται!
Πιστέψτε με πάντως σε κάποιες άλλες δείχνω πιο καλός!

----------


## Acinonyx

Να και μία δικιά μου την ώρα που φιλοτεχνώ ένα έργο τέχνης:

----------


## erasmospunk

@Acinonyx:  ::  μάμησε! <-- το είχα γράψει με 'γ' αλλά μάλλον έγινε ένα τυχαίο corruption στην βάση και το 'γ' μετατράπηκε σε 'μ'. What are the odds of that happening? Γάμησε

----------


## sokratisg

> Να και μία δικιά μου την ώρα που φιλοτεχνώ ένα έργο τέχνης:


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Έσκισε!!!

----------


## ulysses

> ουτε 1 γυναικα?
> να μια για να μη ξεχνιομαστε


γυναικα αγουμουνιτισα να ποσταρει , οχι ασχετες  ::   ::

----------


## The Undertaker

> αγουμουνιτισα


το νου σου εκεί εσύ λιγούρη.....  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Me and my beer

----------


## badge

Το πλήρες κείμενο στη μπλούζα γράφει :
*
"NO, I will not fix your computer"
*

----------


## manoskol

> Να και μία δικιά μου την ώρα που φιλοτεχνώ ένα έργο τέχνης:


Επειδη ο Βασίλης ειναι λίγο ντροπαλός
θα ανεβασω μια σχετικα προσφατη (περσινη-τρελο μαλλι ρε Bill) 
απο την ταρατσα μαζι του 2435 μαζι με τον piko
οταν κάναμε το link με kaiser... στην επομενη 
εγω και ο kaiser (o ψηλος) φτιαχνουμε το αντιστοιχο link...

----------


## ngia

και μία φώτο πριν 16 χρόνια, όταν έβγαζα το πρώτο μου link, έχοντας ελάχιστα μέσα στη διάθεση μου

----------


## Nefalim

καλες σκατοφατσες ειστε ευγε

----------


## senius

Γιά χαρά σε όλους σας.

Επισυνάπτω photos κι εγώ :

----------


## noisyjohn

> και μία φώτο πριν 16 χρόνια, όταν έβγαζα το πρώτο μου link, έχοντας ελάχιστα μέσα στη διάθεση μου


Πάντα το έλεγα οτι το βασικότερο σε ένα project είναι τα human resources και όχι η τεχνολογία  ::

----------


## alexis-13

εγω στο πλοιο για 5ημερη σαντορινη 2007

----------


## BaBiZ

Σήμερα στην έκθεση αυτοκινήτου

----------


## koki

οι 3 όψεις ενός γνωστού προβλήματος

στο σπίτι, στην ταράτσα και στο μύτινγκ :>

----------


## Cha0s

Του 82 είσαι ρε ρεμάλι;  ::  


Σε ποια ταράτσα είναι η μεσαία φωτό;
Δεν θυμάμαι τέτοιο ιστό σε σένα  ::

----------


## mbjp

μονη σου τα καθαρισες ολα αυτα τα πιατα...;

http://www.trolls.awmn  ::

----------


## papashark

> μονη σου τα καθαρισες ολα αυτα τα πιατα...;
> 
> http://www.trolls.awmn


Aσε, στο Koki λένε "τράβα πλύνε κανα πιάτο μωρή", και εκείνη ανεβαίνει στην ταράτσα με το vetex....

----------


## koki

1. είναι στον #66, πέρναγα από επιστημονικά τεστ τον ιστό για αντοχή :> 
2. όχι μόνη μου, υπάρχει δίπλα και ο κρυφός ήρωας Cha0s, καθώς και διάφοροι φαγιστεροί συλλογικοί (τέως έδρα σκίππη ---ΥΓ. και τέως συλλογικοί (μουαχαχα))
3. δεν φτάνω στο trolls.

----------


## JollyRoger

> 3. δεν φτάνω στο trolls.


αστα να πάνε... ούτε κι εγώ!

Θα παραπονεθώ εντόνως!  ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Πέρα από την πλάκα χρήσιμο θα ήταν να υπάρχει μια Φώτο στο profile , ίσος κάποιοι νέοι να προσέχουν πως θα μιλάνε όταν βλέπουν άσπρα μαλλιά  ::

----------


## koki

> Πέρα από την πλάκα χρήσιμο θα ήταν να υπάρχει μια Φώτο στο profile , ίσος κάποιοι νέοι να προσέχουν πως θα μιλάνε όταν βλέπουν άσπρα μαλλιά


Ο σεβασμός κερδίζεται με τα λόγια και τα έργα, και ουχί με το χρώμα μαλλιών. 


Ειδάλλως κόβω τον noisyjohn να "κλέβει" από τα 30-40 του :>

----------


## KYROS

Και αυτό σωστό είναι  ::

----------


## senius

> Ειδάλλως κόβω τον noisyjohn να "κλέβει" από τα 30-40 του :>



Μακάρι να είχαμε όλοι το μυαλό του.............
Πάντος απ' οτι ξέρω, ο Γιάννης (Noisyjohn) και στα 25 του, .... είχε άσπρα μαλλιά.

----------


## batman_9697

είμαστε οι καλύτεροι......

----------


## xbelis

να'μαι κι εγώ (στα αριστερά)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAPBaLpjJcg

----------


## papashark

Μετά από απαίτηση του Zabounis ποστάρω φωτογραφία μου σε ποιό ήρεμη στιγμή :

----------


## ALTAiR

> Πέρα από την πλάκα χρήσιμο θα ήταν να υπάρχει μια Φώτο στο profile , ίσος κάποιοι νέοι να προσέχουν πως θα μιλάνε όταν βλέπουν άσπρα μαλλιά


1ον εσένα είναι κίτρινα...  ::  
2ον αυτός ο διακόπτης πάνω αριστερά με το κόκκινο χερούλι είναι για την υδρόψυξη του συστήματος?  ::

----------


## KYROS

1ο τα βάφω
2ο κοντά έπεσες αέρας για ψύξη 
 ::

----------


## lagman

papashark μήπως εισαι ασφαλίτης?Παρατήρησα εναν ασύρματο..Αν δεν απατώμαι είναι της Ε.Α. Σε πήραμε χαμπάρι..

----------


## papashark

> papashark μήπως εισαι ασφαλίτης?Παρατήρησα εναν ασύρματο..Αν δεν απατώμαι είναι της Ε.Α. Σε πήραμε χαμπάρι..


Ναι, είναι καινούργιο κόλπο για μας τους ασφαλίτες, κρυβόμαστε πίσω από παπαρούνες !

Δεν είχες δει ποτέ ξανα ασφαλίτη πίσω από παπαρούνα ?

Οχι ε ?

Είδες τι καλά που κρυβόμαστε !  ::

----------


## lagman

> Ναι, είναι καινούργιο κόλπο για μας τους ασφαλίτες, κρυβόμαστε πίσω από παπαρούνες !
> 
> Δεν είχες δει ποτέ ξανα ασφαλίτη πίσω από παπαρούνα ?
> 
> Οχι ε ?
> 
> Είδες τι καλά που κρυβόμαστε !



lol πάντως εάν έχεις ακόμα το εν λόγω
κινητό-αντίκα-ασύρματο-τούβλο,
κράτα το γιατι θα πάρει αξία..  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koki
> 
>  Ειδάλλως κόβω τον noisyjohn να "κλέβει" από τα 30-40 του :>
> 
> 
> Μακάρι να είχαμε όλοι το μυαλό του.............
> Πάντος απ' οτι ξέρω, ο Γιάννης (Noisyjohn) και στα 25 του, .... είχε άσπρα μαλλιά.


Διότι οταν ήμουν μικρός έκανα πολλές αταξίες (γι' αυτό και το noisy) και οι μεγάλοι μου έλεγαν δεν γ .. ν' απρίσεις κολόπαιδο.. (βασικά και τώρα μου το λένε αλλά δεν τους έχω πιά ανάγκη)  ::

----------


## batman_9697

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ναι, είναι καινούργιο κόλπο για μας τους ασφαλίτες, κρυβόμαστε πίσω από παπαρούνες !
> 
> Δεν είχες δει ποτέ ξανα ασφαλίτη πίσω από παπαρούνα ?
> 
> Οχι ε ?
> 
> Είδες τι καλά που κρυβόμαστε ! 
> ...


εσύ δεν θα βάλεις καμιά φώτο σου να σε δούμε???????

----------


## ALTAiR

> papashark μήπως εισαι ασφαλίτης?Παρατήρησα εναν ασύρματο..Αν δεν απατώμαι είναι της Ε.Α. Σε πήραμε χαμπάρι..


Κάποιος δεν πρέπει να ελέγχει και το δίκτυο?  ::

----------


## maxfuels

> Μετά από απαίτηση του Zabounis ποστάρω φωτογραφία μου σε ποιό ήρεμη στιγμή :


Ρε συ Πάνο βλέποντας σε στην φωτό αυτή μου θύμισες την .. *ΜΑΓΙΑ Η ΜΕΛΙΣΣΑ* ... πραγματικά ομορφυνες το φόρουμ  ::

----------


## alexis-13

ηρακλειο 12-5-07

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Μετά από απαίτηση του Zabounis ποστάρω φωτογραφία μου σε ποιό ήρεμη στιγμή :
> 
> 
> Ρε συ Πάνο βλέποντας σε στην φωτό αυτή μου θύμισες την .. *ΜΑΓΙΑ Η ΜΕΛΙΣΣΑ* ... πραγματικά ομορφυνες το φόρουμ


ειχαμε την πεταλουδιτσα τον acoul, τωρα εχουμε και τη μελισουλα τον papashark...

καμια πασχαλιτσα μας μενει δηλαδη  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maxfuels

::   ::  Αν εβαζες μια γυναίκα να διαλέξει ανάμεσα στον Αλέξανδρο και τον Παναγιώτη .. νομίζω θα τους επαιρνε και τους 2... Είναι ... συλλεκτικές εκδόσεις ...  ::   ::   ::  

*Με αγάπη...*  ::

----------


## kabaiver

> Το πλήρες κείμενο στη μπλούζα γράφει :
> *
> "NO, I will not fix your computer"
> *


Όχι ρε φίλε! Έχω την ίδια σε κόκκινο...

----------


## ChoOSeN

Τσούζεν σε φάση yO!

----------


## NetTraptor

ποια από τις 2?  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Ιωσήφ πολύ ποστάρεις εδώ αλλά φωτογραφία δεν ανεβάζεις...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> ποια από τις 2?


Η Ξανθούλα, η δεξιά είμαι!! 
Με 10 ευρώ, ξέρετε..  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ποια από τις 2?  
> 
> 
> Η Ξανθούλα, η δεξιά είμαι!! 
> Με 10 ευρώ, ξέρετε..


υπάρχει έκπτωση για ομαδικές από μέλη του awmn;

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> ...


Εσύ κάτσε στα αυγά σου.. Σε λίγο πας για γάμο! Γενικότερα για τους άλλους κανουμε Special prices  ::

----------


## alasondro

ε για το bachelor μιλούσα βρε με παρεξήγησες  ::   ::

----------


## xbelis

::   ::  

swstos o paixths

----------


## mbjp

> Τσούζεν σε φάση yO!


η κοπελα το ξερει οτι ποσταρεις φωτογραφια της στο internet;;

ασε που τη βλεπω στην επομενη συλλογη "greek sex videos" στο leechers  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> Τσούζεν σε φάση yO!
> 
> 
> η κοπελα το ξερει οτι ποσταρεις φωτογραφια της στο internet;;
> 
> ασε που τη βλεπω στην επομενη συλλογη "greek sex videos" στο leechers


Μπάα.. Δεν το γνωρίζει. Καθηγήτρια είναι, Χαλάνδρι μένει.  ::   ::  Για Sex videos το αποκλείω.  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> ηρακλειο 12-5-07


Μου αρέσει που ενώ είστε όλοι με κόκκινα μάτια, πίσω δεξιά γράφει:
ΟΠΤΙΚΑ
ΦΑΚΟΙ ΕΠΑΦΗΣ
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ποιός από όλους είσαι εσύ αλεξ?

----------


## djbill

Χαλκιδική for-ever...

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mbjp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ChoOSeN
> 
> ...


Γιατι δεν εβγαζες μια με τον γκει το φιλο σου τον Ερασμα που τα κανει ολα με 5 ευρω?

----------


## trendy

Μας το χάλασες πάνω που όλοι περιμέναμε μία Πολωνέζα.

----------


## ALTAiR

Next pls...

----------


## alexis-13

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex33
> 
> ηρακλειο 12-5-07
> 
> 
> Μου αρέσει που ενώ είστε όλοι με κόκκινα μάτια, πίσω δεξιά γράφει:
> ΟΠΤΙΚΑ
> ΦΑΚΟΙ ΕΠΑΦΗΣ
>      
> Ποιός από όλους είσαι εσύ αλεξ?



εγω ειμαι αυτος με την πρασινη μπλουζα πανω αριστερα.γιατι ρωτας ομως ALTAiR??????

----------


## ChoOSeN

alex33 μάλλον σε μπέρδεψε με τον alex23..  ::

----------


## zabounis

Μερικές απολαύσεις δεν κρύβονται με τίποτα!!!  ::  
Πριν 3 χρόνια. Λήμνος.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ιωσήφ πολύ ποστάρεις εδώ αλλά φωτογραφία δεν ανεβάζεις...


Καλά εγώ έχω μια ολόκληρη αποκριάτικη ενότητα... τώρα να ποσταρω..? ΕΛεοΣ  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μερικές απολαύσεις δεν κρύβονται με τίποτα!!!  
> Πριν 3 χρόνια. Λήμνος.


Τηγανητή λερναία ύδρα... καλή φάση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

δυο φωτογραφιες προσφατες απο την ταϊλανδη στο νησι που γυριστικε το the beach (το ποιο ομορφο μερος στον κοσμο)

----------


## tolishawk

Ρε σαδιστή...

Γιατί μας τα δείχνεις αυτά ρε; Για να δούμε που δεν θα πάμε; Για να δούμε αυτή την βρόμικη παραλία; Τι σκουπιδότοπος είναι εκεί ρε παιδιά; Μετά μας λένε οτί είναι ωραία εκεί. ΟΥΣΤ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΥΣΤ


Να σου πέσει το μαγιό ρε τουρίστα αν μας ξαναδείξεις τίποτα τέτοιο...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## batman_9697

> δυο φωτογραφιες προσφατες απο την ταϊλανδη στο νησι που γυριστικε το the beach (το ποιο ομορφο μερος στον κοσμο)


ποπο θέλω και εγώ ζάκυνθο............  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alex33
> 
> ...


Να ξέρουμε ποιός είναι ποιός!

----------


## noisyjohn

> δυο φωτογραφιες προσφατες απο την ταϊλανδη στο νησι που γυριστικε το the beach (το ποιο ομορφο μερος στον κοσμο)


Ελεος !! πως θα πάω γραφείο αύριο;  ::

----------


## john70

> δυο φωτογραφιες προσφατες απο την ταϊλανδη στο νησι που γυριστικε το the beach (το ποιο ομορφο μερος στον κοσμο)


Πολύκαλό το τοπίο , στην πρώτη είσαι σαν τον Al Bandy !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ναι μοιάζουν στην τρίχα στο επίμαχο σημείο...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Valis

Από μια παλία βραδυνή εξόρμηση της Acrobase....

----------


## B52

> Από μια παλία βραδυνή εξόρμηση της Acrobase....


Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ παλια.....  ::

----------


## alsafi

photo από μια μέρα που ήμουν άρρωστος

----------


## nOiz

> photo από μια μέρα που ήμουν άρρωστος


Άρρωστος είσαι έτσι κι αλλιώς εσύ!  ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> Από μια παλία βραδυνή εξόρμηση της Acrobase....


Να μαντέψω.... early 90s;;;

----------


## Valis

> Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ παλια.....


Καλό ή κακό είναι αυτό; :Ρ

----------


## Valis

> Να μαντέψω.... early 90s;;;


Κρύβε λόγια  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Από μια παλία βραδυνή εξόρμηση της Acrobase....


Ποιός απ' όλους είσαι?

----------


## The Undertaker

να σε δώσω;;;;;;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> Από μια παλία βραδυνή εξόρμηση της Acrobase....
> 
> 
> Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ παλια.....


Πάντως, τα Hondos Center υπήρχαν και τότε.  ::

----------


## m0bius

Clink rules  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> να σε δώσω;;;;;;


Τι, με το εμπριμέ είναι?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Πλάκα πλάκα η Γυναίκα με το εμπριμέ μοιάζει αφάνταστα με μία καθηγήτρια μου που μου έκανε Βάσεις Δεδομένων  ::

----------


## aprin

edit

----------


## alsafi

> ξέρω ένα παιδί από τα Ιλίσια και είναι ολόιδιος


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Next!!!

----------


## kxrist

όχι εγώ....

----------


## sokratisg

> όχι εγώ....


Δεν την βγάζεις και σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση να την σκουρίνουμε λίγο και να την βάλουμε wallpaper?  ::

----------

http://j-walk.com/other/wifispray/

----------


## aries_manos

Για ποιόν χτυπά η καμπάνα οεεε?  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Για ποιόν χτυπά η καμπάνα οεεε?


Respect.....  ::

----------

